# A very close encounter of the slithering kind!!!



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I posted this on my blog with a higher Res pic, but thought I would share in here for those who don't visit the blog. 

Our lake where we walk most days has been snake free all season so far, as there has been abundant rain and plenty of water nearby for the snakes. But recent weeks have seen a dry spell and the snakes are obviously heading to the lake for water.

We had not long started our walk and Astro locked onto a scent in the grass by the track. Normally shortly after, I will see a Quail or some other bird flutter off into the air. This time however, I noticed he wasn't so sure of whatever it was and kept backing away and moving towards it again. I decided to walk over and have a look at whatever it was he had found. 

Having not seen any snakes down there at all for a long time, I wandered over very casually and stood next to Astro to see what he had found. I looked down and not 6 inches from my toe was the head of a very well fed fat Red Bellied Black snake. 

This is where I was pleased about all the time and effort I had put in with Astro's training since he arrived here 4.5 months ago. I quickly gave him the leave it command and then backed away and recalled him. By this stage, Zsa Zsa had also come over to see what all the fuss was about. I doubt they have ever heard fear in my voice previously. Even in the Physical "Cockatoo" encounter I posted about, I was in no fear of mine or the dogs safety. However, regardless of the fact that I had grown up on a farm and had a lot of exposure to snakes of all types regularly, I still fear snakes more than anything else. Spiders I am OK with, any lizard, animal or bird. But snakes are not on my favourite animals list. 

On the farm, we always carried a shotgun for those exact occasions. In those days the moto was the only good snake was a dead snake. So we used to shoot them and hang them on the fence for the Ravens to eat. 

Once I had recalled the dogs to a safe distance, I had them sit and stay. Then I cautiously approached the snake to snap a pic. As snakes go, it was a good thing it was a red bellied black snake. Red bellies are a fairly docile reptile and will only bite if you accidentally step on one, or directly harass it. So I felt relatively comfortable, despite my inherent fears. It also made me relieved as if it had been a King Brown or a Tiger, I may have had Astro at the vet being given anti venom. They are aggressive snakes and I have actually been chased by both species when living on the farm. Tigers in particular are fast!! Very fast!! I can recall having to hit 3rd gear on the Honda CT90 (Farm bike) before pulling away from one that chased me when I was a boy on the farm. He ended up being hung on the fence too!!!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Oh, yikes! I can't imagine!! I have always thought of myself as an animal-lover, but must admit I have an irrational fear of snakes. It doesn't matter if they are venomous or not, big or small, shy or aggressive -- They all scare me! Over at the park near my house there are Michigan rattlers. If Willie and I encounter one, I just turn around and walk the other way (quickly). It's an on-leash only kind of park, so Willie trots right along with me.


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

That's a huge snake!! Yikes!! Great picture... Maybe a crocodile next?


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Mswhipple, I also share your fear, however, I believe it is a quite rational one!!!  They are dangerous animals!! Silent, hard to see, fast when they need to be and most of ours are poisonous. 

raps, as far as Red Bellied Black snakes go, that is probably the largest one I have come across in the wild. I have seen them as big in a zoo, but not face to face in the bush as big. He was probably 5 foot long and was FAT! He had been eating well methinks!! 

the only good thing about that particular species of snake, is that they are a snake predator. They eat other snakes. This is good, as having a RBB around will keep King Browns and Tigers away. King Browns and Tigers are up there with the Taipan as Australia's most venomous snakes. Also the KB and the Tiger are very aggressive snakes. Both will take chase to you and if you are not fast over the first 50 metres, they WILL get you. I do not like snakes at all, but have an unholy fear of the KB's and Tigers. I shivered just then thinking about them.

But even the docile RBB we saw yesterday had my heart rate go through the roof. I was actually on the mobile phone at the time talking to a friend who was in south australia working. After I called him back he was a bit freaked, as all he heard is "Leave it" in a loud scream and I hung up on him. So when I rang back he was a little concerned  Once I told him what happened, he understood!  Urrrgh....hate em!!! I wish we were allowed to carry weapons in Australia.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If I spot the snake at a good distance its not to bad but when your almost on top of them it makes me kinda weak in the knees.
Good job on being able to recall the dogs.
Iv had one of mine point then move her head back and then repeat the process. Its not the way she point birds so I thought it was a field mouse in the tall grass. I walk up and moved the grass with my boot and uncovered a cottonmouth. He was coiled up with mouth open. I leaped back while screaming Leave It to the dogs. The weather was cold that day and it made his reflexes slow. That is probably the only reason no one was bitten.

The guys laugh at me now when I where my snake boots dove hunting. I don't care, if the weather is warm I'm wearing the boots.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Texas Red, trust me, the heart rate soared!!! :-[


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Yeah, in your neck of the woods I'd have the same philosophy concerning snakes.
Here in the US we only have a few venomous snakes, and none really that deadly, at least not like the ones you guys have.
I remember being in the Reptile house at the Melbourne Zoo and looking at the snakes. IIRC the signs stated that 8 of the 10 most venomous snakes in the world were in Australia, including the first 5 on the list. I also seem to remember that the big boy on the block, the Taipei, 50 times more venomous than a Cobra, was fast, had a bad attitude, hunted day and night, from trees and ground, and had no fear. What a combination.
Other than that though, it looks like a good day was had by all.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Yesterday was a warm day here in the SF bay area. 
Came across our first diamond-back rattlesnake during our late afternoon walk. Just a small 18 inch baby with only two rattles. The babies are as dangerous to dogs because unlike adult rattlesnakes a baby will not meter it's venom when striking but empty it's sack.

Just because they are small doesn't make them less harmful. Glad we took the rattlesnake avoidance class last year. If you walk in the areas that have poisonous snakes then try and find a class. It is highly recommended for Vizslas. Good thing our dogs have good noses and can smell a snake once it knows what is is smelling.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/07/rattlesnake-adversion-training.html

And in the deserts of the Southwest we have a mean rattler, the Mojave Green. Lucky for us it isn't fast.

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2011/04/mojave-green-rattlesnakes-and-dogs-dont.html

RBD


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

Gunnr, that's a Taipan you are referring to. Yes, apparently THE most deadly snake in the world. But as for it's aggression, it isn't as aggressive as a Tiger or a King Brown. A Taipan won't chase you. If it can't just get you with a strike, it generally leaves you alone. It's only if you come across it unawares that it's areal issue. Not as docile as a Red Bellied black, but still a little more chilled out than our Tigers and Browns. 

As for deadly creatures, that's about Australia's only downfall. Crocodiles up north, Funnel Web and Red Back Spiders along the coast and snakes almost everywhere. And if you have been following the news from Aus lately, Dingoes! We are having yet another Coroners enquiry into the Azaria Chamberlain disappearance from Ayers rock (Ularu) in the 80's. Google it if you have never heard of the story before. It's been a travesty of justice for the Chamberlain/Creighton family for too long.


RBD, I've heard stories of the Mojave Green even over here. You also have another quite venomous one from memory?? Can't remember it's name???


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Also, I've heard of a little creature called the Box Jellyfish. Australia (from here) looks like a beautiful country, though!! Many dangers to be aware of, but still, I'd like to visit someday.


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

mswhipple said:


> Also, I've heard of a little creature called the Box Jellyfish. Australia (from here) looks like a beautiful country, though!! Many dangers to be aware of, but still, I'd like to visit someday.


Yep, up in the tropics during summer there are Box jelly fish which will kill you. Most popular beaches have nets, but it doesn't stop them all. Pretty much swimming is limited to spring, autumn and winter up there. Also Crocs are prevalent on the beaches in the north. 

But, despite all that mswhipple, you're spot on. Australia is a stunning place. But, it's not the soft bush you see in Europe. It's pretty harsh and dry mostly but that in itself is part of it's inherent beauty. I've lived here all my life and am still gobsmacked most days by what I see.


----------

